# Good price on low grade ammo? Is ammo coming back?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have an AR-15 on order and I thought I would pick up some ammo for plunking. I went to Walmart and they had Rem 223
for $5.27 a box 20 per box they had 8 boxes but a limit of 3 -- I ended up with all 8-- 
It was the low grade steel case Tulammo made in Russia 
From what I saw they had a good bit of the 223 good stuff also-- So is the ammo coming back? 

The lady at the counter said they got in a bunch ammo including 22 LR


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

In some places. I've seen more here too and online. Don't put off till tomorrow what you can do today though.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

For the last 2 months I have been able to walk in and get what I want at non retarded pricing. unless your still looking for 22 and that's hit or miss but not a issue for me as I don't have a 22.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

yes, i too have seen the supply looking a lot better, and have made purchases way over their 3 box limit. 
Never look a gift horse in the mouth...What the hell that means, I dont know, but I have stopped buying ammunition, due to finances. I hope I have enough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes and know, some .223 coming around in bulk.Still high priced. LGS today 1000 .223 55gr good stuff 429 bucks that is to high IMO.
But for your AR .223 is ok but not the best round. The 55gr .223 is designed for the 20 inch 1 in 12 twist.
Yours will be a 16 inch 1 in 7. Yes the .223 will work but you will lose some accuracy .


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Check out: gun-deals.com - User-Submitted Gun & Ammunition Deals

It will save you time surfing the internet.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Find 22LR Ammo in stock | WikiArms Live Ammo Inventory Tracking

Ammo :: Ammunition :: Ammo For Sale : Cheap Ammo : Find Ammunition at AmmoSeek.com

A few more good options. Seems like ammo is coming back into stock, and the prices are slowly falling back towards where they were a year ago. Not quite there yet, but getting that way.


----------

